# Mobile GBAtemp site



## BORTZ (Jul 14, 2012)

I would like to say how much i like the new IP mobile version. Ever since we upgraded, the mobile site has been a pleasure to use. 

There are a few things i would like to discuss.
Not really problems or bugs, just things that might require a tweak.
Maybe. 

1.When i check the mobile version of the site and have notifications, they linger after i have checked them. They stay like they havent been seen until i log into the full blown site and check them. So for some reason checking them on mobile doesn't make them go away. 

2. When checking a status for comments, there is no way to get to the comments on mobile. Other than loading the full site, is there a way around these minor inconveniences? 

3.


BlueStar said:


> While we're on the subject of the m. site, is there any way to skip to the last page in a thread without going through all of them?


Or jump to any page for that matter? There is no page skip option on mobile, which can be cumbersome when traversing a large thread. 


Not related, just a suggestion, i notice when i load GBAtemp, the little tab icon is still the V3 Tempy. Not the nice, slick new one that heads each page.


----------



## Wiimm (Jul 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> 3.
> 
> 
> BlueStar said:
> ...


At this moment, I want to report the same problem. I planned to visit the last page ModMii support thread, but the only way is to load 469 pages one by one.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 15, 2012)

better then mobile site how about a app


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I would like to say how much i like the new IP mobile version. Ever since we upgraded, the mobile site has been a pleasure to use.
> 
> There are a few things i would like to discuss.
> Not really problems or bugs, just things that might require a tweak.
> ...


And I should add that I can't quote posts.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to say how much i like the new IP mobile version. Ever since we upgraded, the mobile site has been a pleasure to use.
> ...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 28, 2012)

If you need to remove the red number for notifications after you've read them, go all the way to the bottom of the notification list and press "Mark all read"


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 7, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> better then mobile site how about a app


for 3ds how?
but anyways could we use tapatalk?


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 7, 2012)

.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 11, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> If you need to remove the red number for notifications after you've read them, go all the way to the bottom of the notification list and press "Mark all read"


OOOOOHHHHHHH! 
Wow i cant believe i didnt see that.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 13, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> 3.
> 
> 
> BlueStar said:
> ...


I added 2 buttons that let you skip to the first/last page.


Spoiler











They're only on the bottom, not the top.
No way to skip to a specific page yet, I'll see whether that's doable.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey hey thats awesome! They work great! Thank youuuu


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 13, 2012)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 14, 2012)

LOL I thought there was a glitch and that there were two Next/Previous buttons, but then I read "First/Last"


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 19, 2012)

Any chance we can add something so that posted images link to source for viewing? Images render very small on the mobile skin and we can't expand them at all


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 19, 2012)

the mobile site isnt is bad , its painfull to load every page....


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 3, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Any chance we can add something so that posted images link to source for viewing? Images render very small on the mobile skin and we can't expand them at all


This. Trying to view an image is really hard because you cannot expand it.
Also, is there anyway to keep loading the first page. When you load up the thread, you cannot scroll down until the page is fully loaded or it keeps going back to the top of the page.
Thirdly, a mobile version of the newgon?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Remember there are things that might not be changable due to IP Boards coding.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2012)

Status updates just don't work on mobile.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 18, 2012)

(Posting so you can get the notification, even though it double posts)

@[member='tj_cool']

Do you think it's possible to edit the Blogs functionality on the mobile skin?
Specifically, being able to see the usernames of people who replied + being able to edit comments you made

Maybe enabling the Like function on mobile skin.


----------

